# New Way to Build a Computer



## matt[scrdspd] (Apr 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b85h_ujZ_vg

New Way to Build a Computer.


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 6, 2014)

1 word: amazing.


----------



## sv01 (Apr 6, 2014)

crazy man


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Apr 6, 2014)

I wonder how well that works for servers..


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Apr 6, 2014)

HostVenom - Brandon said:


> I wonder how well that works for servers..


New product line?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 6, 2014)

This video changed my life.


----------



## dcdan (Apr 7, 2014)

This is so wrong...


----------



## mojeda (Apr 7, 2014)

People still put their stuff in computer cases? I waste no time, I just plug in everything while in the box they come in. Saves me a lot of time...


----------



## drmike (Apr 7, 2014)

I totally missed the purpose of that mess making.

I am partial to fire, guns and explosives to cure broken Windows and to  take that shit eating grin off Gates' face.


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> I totally missed the purpose of that mess making.
> 
> I am partial to fire, guns and explosives to cure broken Windows and to  take that shit eating grin off Gates' face.


He's too busy saving the world to give a shit.


----------



## notFound (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry that was pants.. 

If you want to wreck a computer at least generate some proper carnage. Pop the components on a variac then the boards on an MOT or some big boys capacitors ;p.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Apr 7, 2014)

What did I just watch.

Edit: When I saw the title, I thought it was this www.razerzone.com/christine


----------



## thedediguy (Apr 7, 2014)

Aahaha poor doll


----------



## tchen (Apr 7, 2014)

That video made me sad.  Somewhere out there is a starving 10 year old who lost out on the chance to burn the MB for copper.


----------



## Abydon (Apr 7, 2014)

tchen said:


> That video made me sad.  Somewhere out there is a starving 10 year old who lost out on the chance to burn the MB for copper.


Same, that and I just couldn't watch it all. Its horrifying. xD


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Apr 7, 2014)

What is the guys obsession with eggs?

Also, what the hell did I just waste 3 minutes of my life watching that.  So depressing.

Cheers!


----------

